# Black Tip Tongue in Pigeons



## Celéste (Aug 14, 2009)

The tips of our pigeons tongues are black! 
Is this normal or can it be a disease?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Black or blue tipped tongues can be seen in birds with bad respiratory infections. If they've always been black, then it is okay, as some birds have dark colored pigment there, just like they would on their beak or anywhere else.


----------

